# Driving the bridge into San Francisco



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends.

In January we headed across the bridge

for yet another San Francisco Adventure.

What a pretty bridge !! What Fantastic views !!








See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2017)

Well I finally got to cross it even though it was via video LOL  Thanks for sharing.


----------

